# lady's I need your help..



## Mr.Darkside (May 7, 2015)

This is for my wife..
Shes fit, a runner.
38 year old 
Has had a full histo.so no more monthly..
Takes estrogen. And osphena. 
She wants to try anavar....this is the women I love and don't want her 
Doing bunk or bad anavar or dbol... I'm a test and tren man ..no var ever ...so if you could pm me if you have a reputable place.. please thanks 
.....


----------



## maddad (May 7, 2015)

Domestic supply


----------

